# Mobile Hotspot Fix for Gingerbread



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Let me start out by saying that this will not give you free tethering! You must have the tether option on your Verizon plan for this to work!

Anyway, the Mobile Hotspot app is not working in the 2.3.3 Gingerbread leak. The fix is to simply install the Hotspot Widget from the market: https://market.android.com/details?id=at.mysandbox.android.hotspotwidget&feature=search_result

Once installed, create a Hotspot widget on one of your home screens, and turn it on.

The default SSID will be: SCH-I510 96D
The password will be your phone number.

Enjoy!


----------



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

You can also just set the date back on your phone to May


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Rominucka said:


> You can also just set the date back on your phone to May


Yeah, thats what verizon is telling its customers on twitter.


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Rominucka said:


> You can also just set the date back on your phone to May


That really kind or screws up any appointments that you have in your calendar..


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Myverizon app is down too and flash isn't working I downloaded it but nothing grr

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## NotATreoFan (Jun 10, 2011)

Rominucka said:


> You can also just set the date back on your phone to May


So I suppose this GB leak is older than EE4 given that they fixed the expiration issue with it a few weeks ago.

Either way, I will gladly jump on to GB once Gummy has a ROM out.


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

I just set the date back... can't for gummybread its gonna male this phone insanley desirable

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

NotATreoFan said:


> So I suppose this GB leak is older than EE4 given that they fixed the expiration issue with it a few weeks ago.
> 
> Either way, I will gladly jump on to GB once Gummy has a ROM out.


Who knows? Maybe they couldn't build it off of EE4 and had to go back to an older version. Maybe, since the free HotSpot feature will be over by the time the OTA GB is released they locked it only so that a Verizon activation could open it.


----------



## wxjunkie (Jul 30, 2011)

Has anyone found a workaround for this besides setting the date back? I have even encountered problems with that. I reverted to Froyo and an older baseband to get the free hotspot back. I wish I could use it on Gingerbread


----------

